# Done with the tapes--and I'm sick--what now?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I finished the tapes fairly recently, and since then some nights I've been listening to something, sometimes not... not sure if there is a recommended course to follow?The other bad thing is that I am having HORRIBLE D. Last night the pain and symptoms started. I think Easter dinner (not made by me!!) had something to do with it. Or I suppose it could be a coincidence, and I have a bug. I've been either fighting the same cold for about two weeks, and feeling better then feeling worse again, or I've managed to contract another while my immunity was still down. So who knows what has my gut in an uproar like this.Today has been horrible... I had errands to run today, and couldn't get them done because I felt so bad... every time I eat, I feel sick to my stomach, and D follows, and when I don't eat, I feel sick from not eating.... tonight I had SUCH a BAD episode after dinner, my blood sugar fell again, and I knew I needed to eat, but was so sick of the burning, liquid D and pain. And the urgency is so bad I nearly had an accident despite being near the bathroom, because I didn't realize it was coming beforehand.<whine> <whine>Now I'm wondering if I should go to work tomorrow morning. The urgency I've been experiencing scares me...not good with a commute! Not to mention feeling icky. But I also hate to miss work. This is only my 4th week on the job. Not sure what I should do about that. We work 10 hr days...maybe if I don't feel well enough in the morning, I can still work a partial day. I hate to miss work, plus I need the money. I'm sure part of the problem right now is anxiety that I'll have problems while getting ready for work, on the way to work, at work, etc. But there is also the very real nausea and explosive diarrhea I've been experiencing. <sigh>


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Luna, I'm not an expert on this but I relisten every night to one of the tapes. I really like the #4 side with the "star flakes". I surely hope that your current problem is food or something else but some keep getting better after finishing the program and I think BQ said she didn't get relief until she finished the program for the second time? I do know that nothing in the program can cause bad side effects and this method to relieve your IBS is NOT a fast immediate response like popping a pill. All I know is listen to your favorite and keep a positive attitude to fully help yourself and the experts will offer you advice when they see this thread! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the reply, Norb.These are the worst symptoms I've had in months. I don't think it has anything to do with the tapes...just rotten timing for this stomach uproar. I guess what I'm most wondering is if any particular session would help more me now, or if there is anything else anyone would suggest.And I'm wondering in general what listening should be like now that I don't have a schedule to follow.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Luna:I second what Norb said. Also, with Easter and all, it might be connected to the dinner. I've been eating chocolate since Easter and yesterday had D.







But it was worth it.Go back and listen to your favorite sides, and take it easy. Everything will smooth out.JeanG


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Luna,I did the tapes from Jan-Apr 2001, and felt quite a bit better. Within about a month, I began having symptoms again, and "spot" repeated sides 2 and 3 of the tapes, without much improvement. In collaboration with Mike, I decided to redo the entire tape series. Within a few weeks, I began to feel better again, finished the tapes for a second time, and for several months now, I've been doing well. I think my subconscious is a slow learner. I'm 49, have had IBS for 14 years, and have read some studies that indicated that the younger you are the better you respond to hypnotherapy. I think the negative patterns were (and perhaps are) quite established in my case. But I must tell you, I'm VERY careful about what I eat. For example, on Easter we were invited to someone's house for dinner, and I accepted, but I brought a meat, vegetable and dessert I knew I could eat. I don't take chances.kate


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Luna, tonight will be my day 100 (finally!). I am sick too. I had to leave work because I have very watery D (also I suspect it is from virus, doc told me that, I was at the hospital on Saturday). I surely hope yours -and mine too- are from a bug. Get well soon.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Z, I'm sorry to hear you're sick too!







My good news is that apparently I got whatever toxin out of my system, and feel basically normal now. Whatever that was came on fast and strong but fortunately once it worked its way out of my system recovery got faster too.I called in sick to work today but when lunch seemed to be staying put decided to go in for a few hours of work...that's less to make up later!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Luna and Zay, I guess I forgot to mention to y'all that after all the years of suffering with IBS it will take a while before our minds trust the relief from the hypnotapes! Every time we get a little gut virus or eat something that is bad or doesn't agree we get that little cloud of fear saying "oh no, it's back". After learning to trust the therapy we learn that everyone has gut distress from time to time and the older we get the more often. It may be easier for me to see because I'm able to compare my gut situation with my wife who doesn't have IBS! She's had many more gut distress occasions that I have! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks Norb. I am better now, it must have been that bug Luna said.







I will run some tests soon anyway, but I am happy to report they are not about my tummy. Yoohoo!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am basically away for a bit here and have a lot going on, but are we getting better now? The flu bugs can wipe you out. I actually found doing the HT during this time speeded my recovery times from the flu or colds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi Luna, I agree with Jean.... just take it easy and things will improve. Our minds have a great deal to do with our bodily responses. Although at times it sure seems as if the opposite is true







And if the relaxation techniques aren't working for you.... then just do some other activity that you enjoy. Do you have any hobbies? In addition to modern dance and gospel choir, some of the things that I turn my attention to when I am feeling physically ill and very low emotionally are to create greeting cards, make dance costumes, plan a new dance piece, plan a vacation, garden, and today... because I am in the throes of depression... I am turning my attention to this board where I can see that there are a lot of people who are even worse off than I am and who might benefit from my relating some of my more positive experiences to them.Good luck.... and hope the situation with your in-laws improves  Evie


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Luna think about re-doing the program. Second time around still beings benefits, since the program is familiar, and usually there are parts that are not heard first time around







If you go to "round two", let me know and we can monitor.Best RegardsMike


----------

